# Kolbe windows arrive.



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

The Kolbe windows arrived on site this week, well most of them any way. Four of them are still on back order. They should be in next week.

They are all K Force units (Kolbe's name for storm watch). This means they are all laminated glass and this makes them incredibly heavy. The doors had to be taken apart so we would move them. The door slabs alone need two men to move them around. I wonder how long the hinges can last with all that weight swinging on them.
















All the window rough openings were very tight. Fortunately all the framing was plumb and level. When the first one went in tight I checked my paper work to make sure we framed them to the required opening and they were right on with the Kolbe specs. I knew we had to install the clips on all the windows and that this could make things tight but I hate a loose openning with a widnow that installs with a plastic nailing fin. 

The doors and windows in the living room all have VGF interiors. They look great but now I have to keep them looking great till the project is done. 








I should start trimming them out next week. The architect does not want to see the seam where the casing meets the cladding on the window so we have to rabbit all the trim to cover that edge. This will make all the side casings 1 1/2" thick and the head casing 1 3/4" thick.


----------

